# total newby, looking to move to Mexico



## Dharma1955 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello
I am a 57 y.o. soon to be divorced woman who is looking to move to a totally new place and start a new life. I have been working as an accountant,( contracting out to a public accountant doing corporate year ends in Alberta) until recently, when my messed up life totally overwhelmed me. 

I have done a bit of research on moving to Mexico, but not enough to know if it is even feasible or whether I would qualify for a visa, whether I could find work, where to move to create a new home for myself where I could live reasonably inexpensively. I will receive some cash and assets in the divorce settlement, but not nearly enough to retire on, at least in Canada. I currently do not know how to speak Spanish.

So my questions are: 

is it possible for a Canadian to find work in Mexico?

what areas are recommended to purchase a small home, live inexpensively and safely, perhaps near other ex-pats but not in touristy areas.

Any suggestions as to how I might go about doing this would be greatly appreciated.

Does anyone have any contact information for places in Mexico where I might get further information?

thank you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Dharma1955 said:


> Hello
> I am a 57 y.o. soon to be divorced woman who is looking to move to a totally new place and start a new life. I have been working as an accountant,( contracting out to a public accountant doing corporate year ends in Alberta) until recently, when my messed up life totally overwhelmed me.
> 
> I have done a bit of research on moving to Mexico, but not enough to know if it is even feasible or whether I would qualify for a visa, whether I could find work, where to move to create a new home for myself where I could live reasonably inexpensively. I will receive some cash and assets in the divorce settlement, but not nearly enough to retire on, at least in Canada. I currently do not know how to speak Spanish.
> ...


:welcome:

Welcome.

There is a wealth of information contained in current and prior (now archived) discussions on the Mexico forums and my suggestion is that you step back a minute, hold your questions, and read through all of the material appearing here ... and in particular the current discussions regarding the now-being-implemented changes to the immigration law/regulations. This material will provide answers to many of the questions you have or will have and/or will lead you to that information.

Also, if you haven't traveled to Mexico before or haven't seen much of the country, I suggest you visit your local public library or independent bookseller, sit down and read through as many of the Mexico-specific travel guides and other travel books for the country. Then, some lengthy hours 'surfing' google will lead you to more information about the country than you ever thought possible to collect in one place.

I think that once you've done this homework the issues will be clearer and you'll have a better idea if you should even pursue a relocation to Mexico and if such a move may be successful.

There are so many questions we could ask you to learn more about you, your sitution, your likes/dislikes, needs/wants, special circumstances ... but in the end I think it's better for someone to do the legwork themselves to learn how to find the answers to the important questions and then when the answers are clear you'll understand why.

Best of luck with your research.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Dharma1955 said:


> Hello
> I am a 57 y.o. soon to be divorced woman who is looking to move to a totally new place and start a new life. I have been working as an accountant,( contracting out to a public accountant doing corporate year ends in Alberta) until recently, when my messed up life totally overwhelmed me.
> 
> I have done a bit of research on moving to Mexico, but not enough to know if it is even feasible or whether I would qualify for a visa, whether I could find work, where to move to create a new home for myself where I could live reasonably inexpensively. I will receive some cash and assets in the divorce settlement, but not nearly enough to retire on, at least in Canada. I currently do not know how to speak Spanish.
> ...


:welcome: I add my greetings to Longford.

I am at the end of my three year search to answer some of your questions and in January we are moving to Mexico from the USA to retire. For us it was the right thing.

Use this Forum [and others] to do your research. It has been my right hand in my search and decision. Longford is right...now you have many and unformed questions. We all here will be happy to share our opinions - the many current and archived ones are good reading. 

I'd add this: once the book learning is done, once you've solidified some of your questions, take the time and investment to come and stay in Mexico at the places you think you'd like to settle. If you can, do not use an NOB type-hotel, but get a house or rental for at least a week, live amongst the people. shop the shops, walk the streets. Be sure you come at different seasons - the high season is marvelous anywhere, but if you intend to be a year rounder, you'd serve yourself well to see what the low season is like also. Remember, coming from Canada Mexico's climates are quite different.

I hope you find what you are looking for, no matter where you settle. Life can be a great adventure and great trip - now you can begin to enjoy it.

Buena Suerte - Best of Luck


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Accountant wanting to relocate to Mexico*

Hi Dharma1955;

Unless you have outside income besides from working as an Accountant, I think it might be hard for you to get anything but a Tourist Permit? You see there are many Accountants in Mexico, and the Govt. only grants Work Permit Visas for specialties that Mexico dosesn't not have. Usually a company wanting to hire you has to make the case to INM in order for yo to get the Visa.

Of course you could teach English here. Do you have any unique specialties in Accounting they might not have in Mexico?

Another angle, that might even be better and pay better. I understand that Boeing, Bell Helicopter and a Canadian Aircraft Mfg. are in process of putting in factories in Queretaro, Queretaro, Mexico. Maybe you could call Otter, or some other Aircraft Mfg. in Canada and do your research find out which firm is building a plant in Queretaro?

Getting a job for that company, looking to relocate with them to Mexico, learning their systems, purchasing, culture while in Canada prior to relocating to Queretaro would give you a big heads up and probably make more money.? It would also give you more time to learn Spanish.

Are you proficient in Spanish? Maybe right now is a good time to start. Adults learn differently than young people, best to learn in layers. Get started now.

In the future when this North American Union gets more off the ground it will be easier to migrate between USA, Mexico and Canada for skilled workers - but now now.


----------



## q_vivar (Sep 6, 2012)

Dharma1955 said:


> Hello
> I am a 57 y.o. soon to be divorced woman who is looking to move to a totally new place and start a new life. I have been working as an accountant,( contracting out to a public accountant doing corporate year ends in Alberta) until recently, when my messed up life totally overwhelmed me.
> 
> I have done a bit of research on moving to Mexico, but not enough to know if it is even feasible or whether I would qualify for a visa, whether I could find work, where to move to create a new home for myself where I could live reasonably inexpensively. I will receive some cash and assets in the divorce settlement, but not nearly enough to retire on, at least in Canada. I currently do not know how to speak Spanish.
> ...


I sort of moved down here in a 'seat-of-the-pants' kind of move with a Mexican national I met in NJ. I'm 51. My first trip to Mexico was in Oct 2011 when we drove down through Nuevo Laredo through San Luis Potosi to Cordoba, Veracruz. San Luis Potosi and east was beautiful to me - 'green' would be the best way to describe it.

I have been here since June living outside of Cordoba. The houses seem cheap in comparison to NJ and I am looking to purchase also. The rents in this small community are around $2,000 pesos/month and I find the cost of living to be very reasonable. It is not touristy, but also there are few expats here. It was nice having a walmart here, because I could feel a little at home while I got accustomed to mexican living (not that I am promoting walmart but at least it was something similar to what I knew). We are at about 800 meters altitude if I remember right and the weather is nice (cool most evenings) except that there is a lot of rain in the summer and fall months which some people think is depressing. I find the people here to be very patient and helpful with respect to my poor spanish although I am getting better at it. 
Not sure if any of that helps, but I like it here and have not been sorry to make the move.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

My questions to you would be, Why Mexico? Have you ever been here before? Have you heard good things about it from friends who have spent some time here? Did you see a documentary on TV that piqued your interest? A successful move to Mexico (or anywhere else in the world) needs to be based on a desire to start a new life in a new place and not merely as a means to escape a painful past.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

It looks like the OP hasn't been here since Nov 20. Maybe she changed her mind?

But all the advice was good, nevertheless. Maybe someone more serious will read it, and be helped.


----------



## Dharma1955 (Nov 19, 2012)

*thanks for your info*

Hi everyone

Thank you all for the info and ideas. I am keeping notes on all your suggestions and comments. I plan to check in periodically.

Yes, I am still interested in moving to Mexico. Thanks, Isla Verde, I do appreciate that there is a difference between escaping a painful past and moving forward toward something new and exciting and challenging. 

I have been doing some research. I am in the process of renewing my passport, and mostly still spending time working through ending a painful somewhat long chapter of my life that is going to take some time to untangle. In the meantime, I have been looking at purchasing Rosetta Stone to learn Spanish. I hope to book a trip to Mexico to do some investigating once my divorce situation settles out a bit. In the meantime, there many things to do here, packing up and downsizing a home and preparing for sale, sorting through the legalities and emotions of divorce. 

I have spoken to at least 4 acquaintances and friends who have purchased property in various parts of Mexico and are very happy there with the lifestyle and cost of living. With each location suggested I am doing as much research as I can of the areas on the internet and making a list of places I want to check out.

So please feel free to add info. As mickisue1 suggested, all advice may be helpful to everyone considering a move to Mexico.

thanks again.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Dharma1955 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you all for the info and ideas. I am keeping notes on all your suggestions and comments. I plan to check in periodically.
> 
> ...


Rule Numero Uno: Do Not Buy Immediately - Rent First!
Rule Numero Dos: Try LiveMocha online for learning Spanish - $400+ is an awful lot to spend (as good as it is) for RS.
Rule Numero Tres: Have a Merry Christmas and a great new New Year!


----------



## Dharma1955 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, FH Boy and Merry Christmas and a very Happy Healthy New Year to you and the other great expats here!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If you DO decide to buy RS, google it and look for resellers.

It may come as a shock, but there are people who thought they were ready to learn another language, and changed their minds.

(Says the woman with a course in the Irish language sitting on a bookshelf in the basement.)


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> If you DO decide to buy RS, google it and look for resellers.
> 
> It may come as a shock, but there are people who thought they were ready to learn another language, and changed their minds.
> 
> (Says the woman with a course in the Irish language sitting on a bookshelf in the basement.)


I have owned all three levels of Rosetta Stone and only used them briefly. I find it a very boring way to try to learn a language. I know it works for some people. 

I prefer taking classes, either at a local community college/adult school in the US or at a language school in Mexico. 

Another useful trick is to find some Spanish speaker in your community who is trying to learn English and spend time with them speaking one language for awhile then the other.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Another useful trick is to find some Spanish speaker in your community who is trying to learn English and spend time with them speaking one language for awhile then the other.


Though my Spanish is at a high level, I still do this kind of _intercambio_ from time to time. After the new year, my _estilista_ and I will be doing this in the morning over breakfast, his treat. In addition to improving my fluency, I hope to pick up some beauty tips along the way!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Though my Spanish is at a high level, I still do this kind of _intercambio_ from time to time. After the new year, my _estilista_ and I will be doing this in the morning over breakfast, his treat. In addition to improving my fluency, I hope to pick up some beauty tips along the way!


Bonus!


----------



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

I am new and I am enoying reading this. Thanks to every ones in put


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

cuylers5746 said:


> Hi Dharma1955;
> 
> Unless you have outside income besides from working as an Accountant, I think it might be hard for you to get anything but a Tourist Permit? You see there are many Accountants in Mexico, and the Govt. only grants Work Permit Visas for specialties that Mexico dosesn't not have. Usually a company wanting to hire you has to make the case to INM in order for yo to get the Visa.
> 
> ...


I agree on suggesting Queretaro, there are some Companies in here that might be interesting to look at (Bombardier for example), weather is great, it is located near Mexico City and has schools, hospitals, international airport and services around. I am a construction contractor and if you wish, I could help looking for a place to rent, before making more permanent decisions.

Buena suerte


----------



## Dharma1955 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info and offer, Gary and cuylers. I will do some more research about these companies.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dharma1955 said:


> Thanks so much for the info and offer, Gary and cuylers. I will do some more research about these companies.


You are very welcome


----------

